# Favourite russ configuration



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Ive been playing loads of games recently and ive only just come to the conclusion that having a lascannon and heavy bolter sponson on a standard battle tank is often counter-productive. As when using the cannon and lascannon against a tank renders the heavy bolters useless. So what are peoples favourite and most effective russ setups?

Thanks, Mikeybx


----------



## hotfish112 (Feb 21, 2011)

Executioner with plasma sponsons may be expensive, but 5 strength 7 ap 2 blasts are going to ruin anyone's day.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought about that but they don't instant kill most units :/


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My top 3 Russ builds are -
- LRBT, Hull HB (if using Sponsons - HB's, but sometimes Plasma Cannons)
- Demolisher, Hull HF (if using Sponsons - Hull Lascannon, Plasma Cannons)
- Executioner, Hull Lascannon (if using Sponsons - Plasma Cannons)

Any other Russ (and its role) can be replaced in the Codex by other choices -
- Exterminator by 2 Hydras
- Eradicator by Hellhound

or aren't worth taking for the most part - poor at its role and/or too expensive.
- Vanquisher
- Punisher

Mikeybx....the thing is that just because Ordnance can take out AV that doesn't mean it should be put in your lists as an anti-tank choice specifically...most of our Russes are anti-infantry first and foremost except for the Exterminator (I won't even bother about the Vanquisher), so any anti-tank capability is a secondary role if an opportune target comes along. I guess there is one exception and that's a Demolisher with a Hull Lascannon because S10 plus the Lascannon can take out any AV target.

My Executioner is great at killing TEQ and at targetting Marines that have disembarked from destroyed transports. Also good against MC/TWC, ignores FNP, etc.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 4, 2011)

My favorite russ variant is actually stock leman russ battle tank, with heavy bolter, no sponsons. Maybe lascannon. the points saved on them often pay for several other squads of infantry, our almost another russ. something else that simply does more good than sponsons. With guard, my lists with lots of cheap units always trump my upgraded troop lists. Hope that helps.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Guard win through numbers. Naked 150pt LRBT w/ HB is the best unless you find yourself with extra points to spend.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeh fair points everyone. HOBO why is the vanquisher so bad ? I mean every game against my friends Tau its a rush to kill each others tanks and with his bs4 str10 ap1 shots I usually get out anti-tanked.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Why is the vanquisher so bad? Because it hits half the time and only kills the target 1/3 of the time. On average you should kill one vehicle every 6 turns and unlike the LRBT its only good for firing at vehicles


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeh thats true :/ so what can I use for anti tank instead? ( other than the standard russ, or the short range demolisher)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Huh I actually like my decked out LRBTs. Hull LC and HB Sponsors. That way I can chose Anti infantry or Anti Light Vehicle. It performs both rolls well and should the Cannon and LC get taken out I can still switch to pure Infantry killing. Tad expensive at 185 pts but still 35 pts cheaper than my LR with more flexibility.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Mikeybx said:


> Yeh thats true :/ so what can I use for anti tank instead? ( other than the standard russ, or the short range demolisher)


No russ is anti-tank. No matter which one you pick its got one (possibly 2) decent strength shots, and you have to get the hole of the blast over the target otherwise your half strength. For 150+ points. 

There's a reason people take meltavets.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

So you would reccomend i put hb sponsons on ? I bought some of ebay and I'm not sure whether to put them on or not. Bearing in mind usually you can only shoot one a turn -_-


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Mikeybx said:


> Yeh thats true :/ so what can I use for anti tank instead? ( other than the standard russ, or the short range demolisher)


ItsPug answered the same as I would have on the Vanquisher...sure it will do well now and then, and I found that to be about 1 time in 8/10, which means it sucks:biggrin:

As ItsPug also said, Russes are mainly anti-infantry and giving one a Hull lascannon doesn't change that. The closest one at AT is the Exterminator but that's more aimed at Transports (AV 10/11), and it does it well.

Anti-tank for IG...depending on AV value -

Hydras, Exterminator, Vendetta, MeltaVets, PlasmaVets, Multi-laser, AC HWS, LC HWS, Manticore, Medusa, etc etc.

just match the appropriate AV target to the weapon's capability.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Mikeybx said:


> So you would reccomend i put hb sponsons on ? I bought some of ebay and I'm not sure whether to put them on or not. Bearing in mind usually you can only shoot one a turn -_-


I don't normally use sponsons at all. I try to keep my russes moving, even in the backfield, to stop them being auto hit in CC, so I normally take a squadron with 2 LRBT's with lascannons, great marine killing firepower.

The lascannon is not for ant-tank, its just a little insurance policy when firing at marines as I don't want to not-fire the heavy bolter or fire it and have the marine player use wound allocation to reduce the number of marines I kill.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, big help  I think im going to convert my Valkyrie into a vendetta, I did think the two str8 ap3 ordance ( no blast ) missiles where good.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Mikeybx said:


> So you would reccomend i put hb sponsons on ? I bought some of ebay and I'm not sure whether to put them on or not. Bearing in mind usually you can only shoot one a turn -_-


To me Sponsons are a viable choice, but as others have rightly said they aren't something I'd put on until the main build of the list is done....every Unit chosen is built to perform its required role. Then, if you have points spare add Wargear like Sponsons if you want. 

Bear in mind that Russes with Sponsons play differently to ones without, less mobility mainly so they need to be deployed more exactly, plus need added protection similar to Artillery to guard against DS'ers/outflankers etc.

Your Russ with Sponson HB's would provide added firepower to a Gunline and protect a Flank, and maybe make an opponent think twice about advancing down there for a further turn.

Simply put...take Sponsons if you want extra firepower, and also still be able to fire something if the main weapon is destroyed etc. Leave them off if you want mobility, and if fire lanes are hard to come by.

I probably missed something, but others can fill in any gaps.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the best anti tank stuff in the guard codex are:

*Heavy weapon teams*

can take orders
cheap
multitude of weapon choices

*Platoons/Vets*

same thing as the HWTs but with more bodies so they dont die as quickly.

*Hydras*

these babies should be pretty much mandatory in your list, they are THE best transport killer in the game.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeh but Hydras are expensive in money terms


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Mikeybx said:


> Yeh but Hydras are expensive in money terms


Apparently there's a plastic Hydra kit coming out...later this year I heard, but time will tell.

I always field a squadron of 2 Hydras as they're great at taking out transports. and from a long way from your frontline to boot.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Mikeybx said:


> Yeh but Hydras are expensive in money terms


ya if you get the FW one, but the cheap way to to do it to get a chimera and the aegis defense line autocannon gun thing on the back. done.:gimmefive:


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope so HOBO and thats not a bad idea Fallen


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Punisher with Pask, a Heavy Stubber and 3 Heavy Bolters for some dur-hur! Funny! silly dice rolling.

I really like the standard Leman Russ, with a Stubber, and three Heavy Bolters.

Midnight


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Fallen said:


> ya if you get the FW one, but the cheap way to to do it to get a chimera and the aegis defense line autocannon gun thing on the back. done.:gimmefive:


that looks so terrible its not even funny. Iff anyone has a decent pic of it please share.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> that looks so terrible its not even funny. Iff anyone has a decent pic of it please share.


I'm not a fan of them either, but I guess it beats not fielding any Hydras at all if you really want them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have had good success with the basic russ. Hull Heavy bolter and no sponsons. Because i run a hybrid list with artillery vets cenventional platoons etc points for the more expensive russes are allways hard to come by. I have 2 demolishers, 2xhb 1xhf and a second with a hull lascannon and plasma sponsons. The thing is I allways seem to want to use my medusa instead of either of them so they have not seen the table yet.
Although the plas lascannon one would be fun to use.


----------

